# Randy has another lump. :(



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in a while. My Randy has close to 10 lipomas all over his body, and I have found yet another lump. This one is on his inner front leg. It's around the size of a quarter, very squishy and movable. I have an appointment on Saturday morning to get it checked. Do those of you who have goldens with lots of lipomas get every single one checked, or do you stop after a while, figuring it's more of the same? I feel so bad having to take him in everytime this happens. He is absolutely _terrified_ of the vet's office. But I feel like if it turned out to be something worse and I never got it checked, I'd never forgive myself. I know in my heart that it's just another lipoma, but it's hard not to be scared. :uhoh:


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Becky. Trying to stay positive...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had so many they didn't try to map them. I only had them all checked (aspiration) early on. Once he got them just everywhere I quit having them checked unless he was going in for something else. He loved going to the vet so it was no problem to just run in and get something looked at.

I sure do understand worrying though.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. I think I might wait until after the holidays. He gets so upset when we're there, and the last time we went there, we left him (to have surgery). I am going to keep an eye on it. We've had all the other lumps checked, and they've all been lipomas.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> Copper had so many they didn't try to map them. I only had them all checked (aspiration) early on. Once he got them just everywhere I quit having them checked unless he was going in for something else. He loved going to the vet so it was no problem to just run in and get something looked at.
> 
> I sure do understand worrying though.


Ditto. Rosie has tons of lipomas and gets new ones all the time. I've gotten pretty comfortable that if it's movable, squishy, there's no skin discoloration, and is just below the surface that I only have it looked at if we're going in for something else. If it's firmer or feels deeper then I'll have it looked at.

I also understand worrying. I used to fret about every lump and bump I found. Rosie got so many over the years that I got more and more comfortable with what's a lipoma and what could be scary.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

It's very movable and squishy, and doesn't seem to bother him at all when I touch it. And you should see how fast he runs for a 9 year old, so it's not affecting his movement. 

The only lump that really concerned me badly, was a very small one on his leg, and it was very hard. Thankfully it was a lipoma as well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randy*

So glad to read that everything is o.k.!!!


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> So glad to read that everything is o.k.!!!


Karen thanks, but I haven't gone to the vet yet. I should have clarified in my other post. The hard one on his leg I got checked last November. Oops!:doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randysmama*

Randysmama

Keep us posted on Randy when you do. I will be praying!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

Every lump can be scary.

I remember when I found one right in the centre of my Golden's neck (almost like an adam's apple) that had sprung up overnight. I was terrified. Turns out it was just an apocrine cyst. The vet aspirated it right there before I even knew what was happening. It didn't bother my dog at all. It was just clear liquid. It did end up coming back (though smaller) many months later but it was barely noticeable and really didn't affect him at all for the rest of his life.

My feeling is that if it's moveable and not attached to any body structure, it's probably not going to end up with a bad diagnosis.

I should also say my mom's 6 month old sheltie just had a little lump like this on his inner leg too, near the hip (slightly squishy, moveable, similar size). The vet said it was a bug bite (likely a spider) and probably happened because he is a holy terror running through the maze of bushes and greenery in their yard where I have often seen some elaborate spider webs. She popped it (yuck) and then provided cream and it's going down now.

Even if your boy hates the vet, hopefully you'll be able to stay with him throughout the visit and that will calm him down a bit.

Good luck, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand your thinking. Especially since he is so terrified of the vet. Our Selka had lots of lipomas and I was so paranoid I had them all aspirated and mapped. But when I found a hard lump on his shoulder it ended up being osteosarcoma. I think you will know of course if a lump is different and needs to be checked.
Sending good wishes to your boy!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

When I adopted Fiona we elected to have a cyst removed from her tail. I had a lump free dog for a month or two until I found a lump near her ribcage. It is small, hasn't changed, a benign fatty tumor. But it still bothered me very much at the time. 

I'm not new to all this lump and bump stuff. Tucker had well over a dozen lumps, all benign. But 2 cysts burst in his last year and were a mess to keep cleaned up. So having Fiona be lump free and then her getting one really bugged me. I tell her no more lumps from time to time, she has listened so far.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Randysmama
> 
> Keep us posted on Randy when you do. I will be praying!


Thanks so much Karen!! I really appreciate it. :wave:


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Kristin said:


> Every lump can be scary.
> 
> I remember when I found one right in the centre of my Golden's neck (almost like an adam's apple) that had sprung up overnight. I was terrified. Turns out it was just an apocrine cyst. The vet aspirated it right there before I even knew what was happening. It didn't bother my dog at all. It was just clear liquid. It did end up coming back (though smaller) many months later but it was barely noticeable and really didn't affect him at all for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kristin!

On another note...don't dogs have Adam's Apples? :uhoh: Randy has what feels like one in the middle of his throat.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Debles said:


> I understand your thinking. Especially since he is so terrified of the vet. Our Selka had lots of lipomas and I was so paranoid I had them all aspirated and mapped. But when I found a hard lump on his shoulder it ended up being osteosarcoma. I think you will know of course if a lump is different and needs to be checked.
> Sending good wishes to your boy!


Thanks! Yeah, it's scary anytime they get a lump. I always worry. 



GoldenCamper said:


> When I adopted Fiona we elected to have a cyst removed from her tail. I had a lump free dog for a month or two until I found a lump near her ribcage. It is small, hasn't changed, a benign fatty tumor. But it still bothered me very much at the time.
> 
> I'm not new to all this lump and bump stuff. Tucker had well over a dozen lumps, all benign. But 2 cysts burst in his last year and were a mess to keep cleaned up. So having Fiona be lump free and then her getting one really bugged me. I tell her no more lumps from time to time, she has listened so far.


I can understand your frustration! It seems like once they develop one, they keep popping up and popping up. I took Randy three times on the past year just to get lumps checked.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I do get each one checked - but Tesia only has two right now, so it's not too difficult. I'd feel so awful and never forgive myself if there were a lump that WASN'T a lipoma, and I hadn't gotten it checked. But you do know your dog best - and you have to weigh his vet anxiety. Poor guy. Give him hugs from me. I hope if you do take him for a check, he's not too anxious!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

Randysmama said:


> Thanks Kristin!
> 
> On another note...don't dogs have Adam's Apples? :uhoh: Randy has what feels like one in the middle of his throat.


I *think* they have them but they shouldn't be that noticeable. 

Teddy suddenly had a golf-ball sized lump in the exact place an adam's apple would be. It came out of nowhere (he was around 6 yrs old) and was moveable (like you could roll it). That was the apocrine cyst that got aspirated.

Ah, there so many lumps and bumps on our beautiful breed, isn't there!


----------

